# Where can I find a drop checker?



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

I read on the forum that Aquariums West has it, but IPU and Big Al's online doesn't seem to have it.

Where can I buy a drop checker locally (or a reliable online site). And can I get the drop checker fluid there as well?

Thanks!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

AquaticMagic

These look pretty. Let me know if you are ordering things from there. I may want a drop checker and some check valves as well.

May be we can share shipping. I see you are in Port Moody- I am near Coq Cntr and work in Port Moody.

Gordon


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Big Als Online should have one! The Red Sea one
Red Sea CO2 Indicator - Plant Care - Co2 Systems/Parts at BigalsOnline

As for the 4dkh solution, check the planted section.. i posted how you can make your own!
I also would recommend to buy a drop checker on ebay instead!


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Big Als Online should have one! The Red Sea one
> Red Sea CO2 Indicator - Plant Care - Co2 Systems/Parts at BigalsOnline


ah... I was searching for a drop checker, not a co2 indicator. Has anyone used this one before? 


eternity302 said:


> As for the 4dkh solution, check the planted section.. i posted how you can make your own!


I saw it. I was thinking that I would buy the 'proper' stuff first, so that when I made the solution, I would be sure that it works the way its suppose to...


----------

